# Les petits papiers : videz vos poches



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

Suite à ce post de Roberto, pas très loin d'ici



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'en sais rien en fait.*
> Je dois avoir dans la poche d'un short de cet été un vieux post-it usé et plié avec des idées que je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir relire...


 Vu que moi aussi, j'utilise cette technique ! 
 Je me suis dit que peut-être d'autres aussi pliaient en 4 des papiers divers et avariés couverts de hiéroglyphes utiles ou présupposés tels. je lance une enquête sociologique (pas un sondage, Finn, pas un sondage !) : qu'avez-vous comme petits papiers dans vos poches ? pour les dames sans poches (et les messieurs itou), dans votre sac à main aussi.
 Pour les poches sous les yeux, c'est inutile, c'est généralement illisible.


  Alors pour ma part et à l'heure actuelle, en fouillant les poches (une, ça me suffit pas) de mon short :
  - un numéro de livraison TNT et téléphone associé
  - une liste de DVD éventuellement achetables
 - une astuce pour pouvoir éjecter un CD quand le bouton du clavier du G5 est inopérant
 - 2 références de dictapones
 - mon carnet d'adresses enfin plus exactement de téléphones (ben oui, deux feuilles pliées en 4  j'aime pas vraiment le téléphone)

 Et dans la chemise :
 - un numéro de référence d'un accessoire mac 
 - une carte de visite pour pouvoir appeler un vendeur de voitures
 - un ticket pour récupérer des diapos que j'ai déjà récupérées.

 J'espère ne pas en avoir oublié (mon short a 6 poches).

 Alors, videz vos poches si le coeur vous en dit ! 

 Rien n'interdit aussi d'imaginer ce qu'un autre que vous, personnage réel ou imaginaire pourrait avoir comme petits papiers dans ses poches.


----------



## semac (10 Septembre 2004)

un billet de 10 euros, mais avec tous les dessins dessus j'écris rien sinon j'arrive pas à relire...    :hein:


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

bon, je fais mes poches de veste parce que dans mon pantalon à part un briquet  (j'ai arreté de fumer il y a qqs mois) point de paperasse 

donc: veste d'été :
-un ticket de métro usagé
-son frère en neuf (grace à toi je viens d'économiser un ticket qui finira pas dans la poubelle )
-une facture de resto ( 108,50 ¤ )
-3 tickets de carte bleue
-5 tickets de caisse
-un programme de la guinguette pirate avec un numéro de téléphone dessus (mais qui ??)
-3 tickets d'entrée à la fondation maeght
-un badge d'entrée à LMC (salon de la lingerie )
-une enveloppe de ma banque avec une esquisse de mascotte (une sorte de schtroumpf qui tire la langue) et des flèches

et des tas de petites peluches de papier de toutes les couleurs (enfin mauves et vert et blanches) mélangé avec un peu de sable


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> avec un numéro de téléphone dessus (mais qui ??)


 Voilà qui me rassure : je ne suis pas tout seul




			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> -un badge d'entrée à LMC (salon de la lingerie )


 Mackie t'a pas encore contacté ?  Pour le revendre à haut prix sur ebay, évidemment. 



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> et des tas de petites peluches de papier de toutes les couleurs (enfin mauves et vert et blanches) mélangé avec un peu de sable


 J'ai pas ma veste photo sur moi : dans la moitié des 15 ou 18 poches, il y a encore des confettis du carnaval de Limoux du début d'année.


----------



## Hurrican (10 Septembre 2004)

Ben moi je note tout sur mon téléphone. Plus de papier.


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2004)

Dans mes poches:

Quelques post-it qui reprennent:
- des titres de cd's (que j'ai acheté depuis)
- le numéro de dossier qu'on m'a donné par téléphone quand j'ai bloqué ma carte de banque perdue 
- le numéro de la chambre d'hôtel que j'avais à Paris au cas ou je rentre trop fait.  
- Une note que je ne comprends pas (plus) qui dit "730 pansement + crème" :hein: 

Sinon, j'ai aussi:
- Mon badge Apple Expo
- le ticket de mon sandwich de midi 
- le ticket de la borne airport express que j'ai acheté juste avant le sandwich


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> - Une note que je ne comprends pas (plus) qui dit "730 pansement + crème" :hein:



t'inquietes, elle elle se souvient


----------



## bebert (10 Septembre 2004)

Je vide mes poches à l'instant :

Trois papiers :

Ignacio -> connection web ??

3 x colle de montage Soudal réf. 378 534 à monter à JPB

18/09/04 réunion parents-profs 8h45
Réunion contrat d'intégration : mardi 19 oct ou vendredi 22 oct à 14 h


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> - le numéro de la chambre d'hôtel que j'avais à Paris au cas ou je rentre trop fait.


 Quelle organisation ! Je n'y aurais jamais pensé. Pas bête du tout ton truc.


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> 3 x colle de montage Soudal réf. 378 534 à monter à JPB


 Ah les bricolos !  Tu arranges ta cave, bebert ?


----------



## clampin (10 Septembre 2004)

Dans mes poche a part ma liste des courses et mes clefs.... y a rien... c'est vide.... a si et un vieux mouchoir en papier.....


----------



## iTof (10 Septembre 2004)

EXTRAORDINAIRE ! un sujet comme celà ! ma femme peste toujours parce que j'ai 40 milliards de choses dans mes poches... sauf au boulot, parce qu'en costard, elle zieute toujours avant que je parte au boulot.

> je fais le point ce soir en mettant mon déguisement de WE et je vous déballe l'inventaire du pré vert... @ +

> Luc G, je raconterai aussi ce qu'avait mon Papy dans ces poches, décédé, mais toujours présent dans mon coeur...  :love: :bebe:


----------



## maousse (10 Septembre 2004)

en direct live de mes poches.... :style:


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2004)

Pas grand chose :

- 4 feuilles de papier Q pliées en 4 !

- Le ticket du quinté de ce jour, gagnant, dans le désordre !

Faudra pas se tromper !!!


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2004)

Alors alors...

Une vieille liste de course
Un sachet de thé vert  :mouais: 
Une note d'hotel à l'Ile d'Oleron :love:
Un carambar.... Euh rectification un trés vieux carambar ----> Poubelle  :hein: 
Un stylo "la poste" 
Une souris en perles de rocaille


----------



## camisol (10 Septembre 2004)

Philibert était étendu sur le sol, inerte. Dans quelques heures, un train de craie blanche figurerait la forme de son corps sur l'asphalte du trottoir.
Je fouillais ses poches.

- un ticket de carte bleue d'un restaurant chinois, daté de la veille, 32¤10
- une carte d'un imprimeur, griffonnée au dos : 500 quadri recto-verso = 92¤, 1000=121¤
- une boulette noire, un peu grasse, de 0,652 gr. de THC4, variété dite afghan noir
- un bout de nappe en papier blanc, avec 62 18 99 : mireval fax inscrit dessus
- un billet de 5 ¤ plié en 8
- un devant de paquet de cigarettes, en carton
- un ticket d'entrée à la patinoire
- un prospectus d'offre gratuite à l'internet
- une petite annonce découpée dans un journal : vds cendriers de collection années 60 à 90 ttes marques, suivi d'un numéro d'annonce
- une feuille de carnet à souche, avec dessus, écrit à la main :

_Si je levais les yeux,
  je pourrais voir au loin
  l'étrange ballet des mouettes
  volant dans l'air marin

  Si je levais les yeux
  je pourrais voir au loin
  la lune ensommeillée
  dire bonjour aux coquins

  Si je levais les yeux
  En marchant le matin
  Je marcherais, c'est sûr
  Dans les crottes de chien._ 

_______


----------



## lumai (10 Septembre 2004)

J'ai un coupe-vent dont l'une des poches garde précieusement quelques coquillages ramassés il y a 3 étés sur une plage d'Oléron. C'était un soir et la nuit tombait. Il faisait un peu frais alors je l'avais enfilé.
  A chaque fois que je le mets je me dis _tiens c'est vrai qu'ils sont là ces coquillages_. A chaque fois je les balade dans ma main au fond de la poche. Je n'ai jamais eu envie de les jeter.


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

mes poches....

Un portefeuille
un telephone portable
clé de voiture
clés de maison
une clé usb
un briquet tout pourri
un paquet de clope
mon badge pour entrer sur au taf
un recu de recommandé
et 15 cts d'euros


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2004)

Là, je suis nu, mais d'habitude, j'ai :
- une clé usb aussi (128 Mo)
- un laguiole bien aiguisé (je l'ai depuis plus de 10 ans et la lame a du diminuer de moitié à force d'aiguiser encore et encore)
- ma b..e (j'ai un trou dans la doublure)
- des tickets qui ont du passer une ou deux fois à la machine

c'est tout


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Là, je suis nu, mais d'habitude, j'ai :
> - une clé usb aussi (128 Mo)
> - un laguiole bien aiguisé (je l'ai depuis plus de 10 ans et la lame a du diminuer de moitié à force d'aiguiser encore et encore)
> - ma b..e (j'ai un trou dans la doublure)
> ...


 bref, pas beaucoup de petits papiers


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2004)

Mais siiii ! plein de tickets (enfin je sais pas trop ce que c'est - peut-être tes fameux tits papiers, car on lit plus rien tellement c'est lavé)


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2004)

Moi dans mes poches j'ai toujours :

mes cles
mon larfeuille
du flouze
des n° de tel de cailles
des traces de foutre
et un 11/43 pour faire taire les pénibles comme bassman...


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi dans mes poches j'ai toujours :
> 
> mes cles
> mon larfeuille
> ...



Un 11.43 ? Grandes poches, dis-donc !


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Un 11.43 ? Grandes poches, dis-donc !



Je mets des gros futal à cause de la taille de mon zizi...


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

Arrete Sonny, je vais jouir :love:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2004)

Vi, c'est pas con, je crois que je vais devoir suivre ton exemple pour préserver mes doublures de poches droites


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2004)

Bassman... quelle vulgarité...


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2004)

Ouaiiiis !


----------



## pixelemon (10 Septembre 2004)

Ma carte bleue, un couteau suisse (pas n'importe lequel) mon vieux t28s sans antenne (qui recois grave bien) et un demi de cc et une pitite tête le laitue (on sait jamais comment peut tourner un apéro).


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> Ma carte bleue, un couteau suisse (pas n'importe lequel) mon vieux t28s sans antenne (qui recois grave bien) et un demi de cc et une pitite tête le laitue (on sait jamais comment peut tourner un apéro).



1/2 de c dans la poche ? Moi je peux pas, c'est pour de suite


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2004)

J'ai aussi certains jours :

des cigares
un vieux tromblon
une batterie de casseroles en cuivre
un ciseau à bois
une clef à torquer
un flacon d'acétone
trois caloducs
et une boite de 9321..


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2004)

Euh... sacrées grandes poches   
Quoi c'est les 9321 ?


----------



## poildep (10 Septembre 2004)

un frigidaire
une armoire à cuillères
un évier en fer
et un poële à mazout


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Euh... sacrées grandes poches
> Quoi c'est les 9321 ?



EA 9321...

demande à google..


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi certains jours :
> 
> des cigares
> un vieux tromblon
> ...



Et la clef à torquer??   

j'ai pas trouvé sur google    :hein:


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

Ah des fois j'ai une enclume aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et la clef à torquer??
> 
> j'ai pas trouvé sur google    :hein:



ça c'est normal, essaie clé dynamométrique, peut être...


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2004)

Moi une gaule ?


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et la clef à torquer??
> 
> j'ai pas trouvé sur google    :hein:



Torque : couple de serrage
Clé a torquer : clé dynamometrique


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2004)

EA 9321 on trouve en tout cas...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Torque : couple de serrage
> Clé a torquer : clé dynamometrique



bien !!!


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est normal, essaie clé dynamométrique, peut être...



À bras externe ou concentrique ? (j'en ai une de la seconde catégorie, mais qui n'a jamais bien fonctionné)


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> EA 9321 on trouve en tout cas...



Vi, ayé, suis affranchi


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> bien !!!



ah les etudes en mecanique  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2004)

On va finir par re parler de décapage sulfochromique...


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> À bras externe ou concentrique ? (j'en ai une de la seconde catégorie, mais qui n'a jamais bien fonctionné)



Toujours un peu chiant a s'en servir, faut le coup de main


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2004)

de toute façon le mieux c'est le serrage à l'angle.


----------



## poildep (10 Septembre 2004)

c'est un forum technique ?


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi certains jours :
> 
> des cigares
> un vieux tromblon
> ...



Bon j'aurais apris ce que c'est un caloduc, et vu une clef à torquer en photo (même si je sais toujours pas à quoi ça sert  )

Merci pour ta contribution à ma culture... Arff


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon le mieux c'est le serrage à l'angle.



Le plus drole reste le serrage moteur


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2004)

tiens voilà qu'il me fait rire...


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

n'en profite pas pour te serrer tout contre moi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

Ouais ben dynamo ou pas, un clé merdique reste une clé merdique...


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2004)

Toi aussi t'en a une concentrique ?


----------



## touba (10 Septembre 2004)

sympa ce thread...

actuellement dans mes poches (ça varie suivant les heures) :

17000 FCFA
une boite d'allumettes
un chapelet (kourouss)
un paquet de clops
un collier en cuir
ma carte d'identité au sénégal
ma carte chaloupe (bah gorée c'est une île...)
un paquet de kali...
un bonbon à la menthe

merci pour tout

bah voilà...


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi t'en a une concentrique ?


 l'age ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben dynamo ou pas, un clé merdique reste une clé merdique...



Merdique ou pas, l'essentiel pour une clé c'est d'avoir la serrure qui va avec   

PS. je crois pas que j'ai jamais utilisé une clef dynamomerdique, je suis fier d'être en compagnie de spécialistes de la mécanique.


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> sympa ce thread...
> 
> actuellement dans mes poches (ça varie suivant les heures) :
> 
> ...



Touba n'a pas de petits papiers dans les poches : il est prudent, faut pas laisser de traces.


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'aurais apris ce que c'est un caloduc,



ça je connaissais déjà



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> et vu une clef à torquer en photo (même si je sais toujours pas à quoi ça sert  )



ça j'ai appris aussi, je ne connaissais que les tournevis torx.


MacGé, le fleuron de l'Éducation Internationale


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Philibert était étendu sur le sol, inerte. Dans quelques heures, un train de craie blanche figurerait la forme de son corps sur l'asphalte du trottoir.
> Je fouillais ses poches.
> 
> - un ticket de carte bleue d'un restaurant chinois, daté de la veille, 32¤10
> ...



J'imagine déjà la suite    hélas, un linceul n'a pas de poche.


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un frigidaire
> une armoire à cuillères
> un évier en fer
> et un poële à mazout



Et Boris Vian, que pouvait-il bien avoir dans ses poches ? outre une trompinette, bien sûr
- le brouillon de la norme AFNOR pour les machines à équarrir les généraux
- un ticket de métro avec le début d'une lettre à un éditer : "Je viens de découvrir un auteur américain promis au plus grand succés, Vernon Sullivan. Malheureusement, je comprends mal l'anglais. Heureusement Google is good for us. Il m'a traduit le titre de son premier bouquin : "J'irai me crasher sur vos tombes", je crois que ça parle d'aviation, en tous cas, ça devrait vous faire monter au septième ciel (l'ascenseur est en panne, pas l'échafaud)."
- un début de lettre au président de la république, toute froissée : "Monsieur le Président, on n'est pas là pour se faire engueuler par des pékins monotones"
- un bout de partition avec le numéro de téléphone d'Ursula et celui de Michelle.
- une convocation au collège de pataphysique à propos d'une séance consacrée à l'évolution de l'univers : "Quelles seraient les conséquences de l'épilation généralisée des chenilles processionnaires sur le tourisme à Lourdes ?"


----------



## poildep (10 Septembre 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Luc G."

Merdre


----------



## iTof (11 Septembre 2004)

a y est, j'ai fait le point dans mon 6 poches de rando... de retour d'une teuf dans la chartreuse, j'ai trouvé :
- bout de nappe en papier avec adresses mails, plus trop lisibles sur les derniers...
- fusible ampli ;
- paquet de feufeuille à rouler & paquet de miettes de tabac ;
- briquet Bic (R) ;
- mini-couteau swiss ;
- smint pour kiss ou pour haleine fraîche en fin de soirée ;
- mouchoir en papier cradingue ;
- plan d'accès fiesta ;
- 1 euro 31 cts (et dire que j'avais pas de monnaie pour me prendre un kawa au boulot c'te semaine... ;
- une capsule de 1665-1.

> j'ai bien envie de mettre mon futale dans la machine à laver avec le tout, pour voir  
eh eh


----------



## piro (11 Septembre 2004)

alors voyons voir 
- un badge de securite de mon boulot
- un portefeuille
- un telephone cellulaire
- une carte orange
- des tickets de caisse
- des tickets de CB
- un paquet de chewing gum d origine douteuse 
- clés de bagnole
- clés de maison 
- tiens des billes de 0,25g biodegradables
- stylo bille


----------



## macelene (11 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un frigidaire: vide
> une armoire à cuillères: pleine
> un évier en fer: pourquoi faire
> et un poële à mazout * et un poële
> *


*

 et un poële à ta zoute aussi   *


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * et un poële à ta zoute aussi  *


Bon, je répond ?


----------



## macelene (11 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je répond ?



Bon dans mes poches rien, ça déforme...    

Mais dans mon sac:
- un truc pour Palmer © tout le monde
- mes papiers
- un stylo à encre noire  + un crayon à papier (très important)
- qui va avec mon carnet de Mots...
- des tas de bouts de papiers avec tes n° de je sais plus quoi ou qui 
- un brillant à lèvres 
- un petit flacon de parfum (pour sentir toujours bon)
- des clés
- une souris Kicoupe ©
- mes lunettes de soleil 
- mon appareil photo
- un truc pour téléphoner
.... etc 


  :style:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Tu as un carnet de mot, trés bien, tu vas pouvoir noter :

Donc aujourd'hui j'ai dans mes poches :

- un flacon de stycast
- 3 OSR dont un cassé en mille morceaux...
- et un vieux nez de "recoules"


----------



## Macounette (11 Septembre 2004)

Moi je n'ai rien de tout ça... fini les petits papiers partout. J'ai un Palm.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2004)

mon balladeur mp3
  et l'adresse d'une copine a paname, et le nouveau n° de ma copine... et nan vous ne les aurez po ! 

  d'ailleurs, je les foutre dans mon agenda, je tiens pas a les pommer


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Les enfants ne te jettent pas des pierres dans la rue avec des palmes au pieds ?


----------



## aricosec (11 Septembre 2004)

une idée ce thread  
.
en fouilland dans mon tiroir,j'ai retrouvé une vieille dette de LUCG,signé avec témoins
il serait peu etre temps de me rembourser,maintenant je comprend mieux ta defaillance 
.
tu avais perdu la memoire,bon je t'excuse ! 
*"rend moi mon pognon* "


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> une idée ce thread
> .
> en fouilland dans mon tiroir,j'ai retrouvé une vieille dette de LUCG,signé avec témoins
> il serait peu etre temps de me rembourser,maintenant je comprend mieux ta defaillance
> ...



Je ne fais jamais (enfin jusqu'ici  ) de dettes, Arico : longtemps, je n'avais pas de rentrées assurées alors j'assurais toujours les sorties   J'ai gardé l'habitude.

Maintenant, personne (et surtout pas moi) n'est parfait. Alors j'ai pu oublié de rembourser 50 F. Mais comme je suis bien sûr que, grand seigneur comme tu es, tu m'aurais passé au moins 5000 balles, alors là je suis sûr que je n'ai jamais emprunté une aussi grosse somme.


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un carnet de mot, trés bien, tu vas pouvoir noter :
> 
> Donc aujourd'hui j'ai dans mes poches :
> 
> ...



Non, pas de carnet de mots pour moi, Sonny   mais j'aime bien les mots en général.

Ceci dit, pour moi, recoules, ça n'évoque pas trop le "travail" mais c'est le nom de plusieurs petits villages de là-haut et quand j'entends ces noms, c'est un peu comme écouter un blues.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas de carnet de mots pour moi, Sonny   mais j'aime bien les mots en général.
> 
> Ceci dit, pour moi, recoules, ça n'évoque pas trop le "travail" mais c'est le nom de plusieurs petits villages de là-haut et quand j'entends ces noms, c'est un peu comme écouter un blues.



C'est vrai qu'il y a un petit village qui s'appelle "recoules"

Mais regarde "recoules cutting tools"


----------



## macelene (11 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il y a un petit village qui s'appelle "recoules"
> 
> Mais regarde "recoules cutting tools"



 et alors ya quoi de drôle ?? ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais regarde "recoules cutting tools"



Remarque, j'avais regardé, quand même (je suis assez curieux de naturel) et je me doutais un peu du genre de chose : j'ai entendu la sirène d'une usine métallurgique toute mon enfance et mon père, mon grand-père, mon oncle y travaillaient. J'ai souvent entendu parler de la bonne technique pour limer (  je ne sais pas si le bar est approprié, il va y avoir des problèmes de sens aux mots  )



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il y a un petit village qui s'appelle "recoules"



Il y en a même plusieurs


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> - des tas de bouts de papiers avec tes n° de je sais plus quoi ou qui



C'est ça qui laisse de la place au rêve avec les petits papiers : c'est une façon de se souvenir de ce qu'on a oublié.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et alors ya quoi de drôle ?? ?



Ben rien pourquoi ??

Ah si pardon, ton intervention, prête à rire comme d'hab..


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça qui laisse de la place au rêve avec les petits papiers : c'est une façon de se souvenir de ce qu'on a oublié.



et je garde précieusement jusqu'au jour où je compose les numéros... ça fait des surprises


----------



## poildep (12 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et je garde précieusement jusqu'au jour où je compose les numéros... ça fait des surprises


 oui mais pour qui les surprises ? bonnes ou mauvaises ?


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben rien pourquoi ??
> 
> Ah si pardon, ton intervention, prête à rire comme d'hab..



au moins je me coucherai contente


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

Tu dois certainement te coucher tous les jours contente...


----------



## poildep (12 Septembre 2004)

l'important c'est de s'endormir content. y a une nuance...


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> l'important c'est de s'endormir content. y a une nuance...



j'y veille et y songe tous les jours :love:


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'y veille et y songe tous les jours :love:


 moi, les songes, c'est la nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2004)

Une montre et un papier sur les femmes enceintes


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'y veille et y songe tous les jours :love:



tu ferais mieux d'aller bosser...mais j'me comprends...


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu ferais mieux d'aller bosser...mais j'me comprends...




Mais tu sais fort bien que je bosse... mais pas la nuit 
 

et bien assez à mon goût


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

inutile de me répondre.

merci.


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

Sauf si l'envie nous prend


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

à vos risques zé périls...


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

ah ?  (<-- le smiley est la juste pour un pb de 5 caractères mini)


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

T'en as des problèmes toi...


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

Comme tout un chacun


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

Que tu crois.


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Une montre et un papier sur les femmes enceintes



Y a-t-il un rapport entre les deux ?    

Sinon, ça laisse plein de place pour plein de papiers


----------



## camisol (12 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a même plusieurs



Trois, pour être exhaustif 
C'est le "de Fumas", que je préfère. J'y ai bien mangé, à l'Oustal des Loups


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Trois, pour être exhaustif
> C'est le "de Fumas", que je préfère. J'y ai bien mangé, à l'Oustal des Loups



C'est marrant parce que d'habitude, pour la bouffe, Recoules d'Aubrac est plus connu   (Pour le resto de Recoules de Fumas, j'y ai mangé il y a longtemps et depuis, ça a changé, il me semble plusieurs fois, de gérant).

Sinon, moi j'en verrai plutôt 4 en Lozère sans compter les Recoulettes et les Recoules du Cantal ou de l'Aveyron


----------



## barbarella (13 Septembre 2004)

http://www.scottpaper.ca/french/consumer/purex/purex.html


----------



## barbarella (13 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

heu ça plutot non ?


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> http://www.scottpaper.ca/french/consumer/purex/purex.html


Merci.
Voir le post  #16.
C'est avantageux, on obtient le même résultat
avec 2 feuilles pliées en 4 ou bien 4 feuilles pliées en 2 !!!   
Personne n'a trouvé mon ticket de quinté gagnant ?


----------



## lumai (26 Mai 2005)

Alors dans mon sac aujoud'hui :

Premier compartiment
- des numéros de tel (Haaa ! Ils étaient làààà !:rateau: )
- une facture (à ranger !)
- 3 tickets de caisse (dont le taboulé de l'autre midi !) (Hop poubelle, les tickets !!!)
- crayon de papier / stylo
- un petit carnet rouge (on me l'a offert, j'y tiens... :rose: )
- 3 tickets de tombola de l'école de la Chaussées (c'est l'époque :bebe: 'me suis faite rackettée... )
- mon porte-monnaie

Dans la pochette du premier compartiment
- bon d'achat pour plein de magasin
- encore un ticket de caisse (Hop à la poubelle aussi ! )
- une "preuve de dépôt" d'un recommandé (un truc sérieux en plus !)
- un tube de rouge à lèvre (plus rose que rouge)

Second compartiment
- une lime à ongle
- des indications griffonées sur un petit coin d'un grand papier pour retrouver la grande horloge de la gare d'Avignon  :love: (il n'y en a pas eu besoin finalement !)
- les papiers d'identité, voiture, etc... (Bref ce pour quoi est destiné le sac à main... )

Dans la pochette du second compartiment
- des numéros de téléphone (mais ceux là je savais que je les avais rangés là  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2005)

Découvert dans ma poche un petit papier en forme de pomme


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Alors dans mon sac aujoud'hui :
> 
> - les papiers d'identité, voiture, etc... (Bref ce pour quoi est destiné le sac à main... )



finalement un bien grand sac pour pas grand chose


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Alors dans mon sac aujoud'hui :
> 
> Premier compartiment
> - des numéros de tel (Haaa ! Ils étaient làààà !:rateau: )
> ...





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Découvert dans ma poche un petit papier en forme de pomme



Un papier avec écrit dessus "Much Ado About Nothing"


----------



## lumai (26 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Un papier avec écrit dessus "Much Ado About Nothing"


 Nan !
Même pas de mot d'amour dans ce sac !


----------



## lumai (26 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> finalement un bien grand sac pour pas grand chose


 Et qui te dit qu'il est grand ce sac ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Un papier avec écrit dessus "Much Ado About Nothing"



Chuuuuuttttt !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Nan !
> Même pas de mot d'amour dans ce sac !



Pour continuer avec mon message précédent, c'est "has been" un mot d'amour    

(il faut un décodeur     )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

dans les poches rien , parfois un briquet au grand maxi , par contre dans mon sac.....  


dans la poche principale : le grand portefeuille avec tous les papier de tous le monde,
avec les cb et ses recus ,  cartes de fidelites , chequiers , different bristol de medicin, permis de conduire avec pleins des photos d'identité ,  ma carte du groupe sanguin ( O+ pour les curieux  ) et  carte de la secu .....parfois des timbres aussi

vient ensuite une pochette en cuir  (que je utilise jamais ) avec dedans un miroir/peigne , une protection feminine , un pinceau retractable maquillage et un boitier de poudre lancome qui franchement doit etre plus que en mauvais etat

ensuite un parapluie , petite bombe laque , etuis lunette soleil vide que je m'amuse a ranger a chaque fois que je sort le portefeuille

dans le 2 pochette interne il s'y trouve d'un coté des lingette nettoyante lunette de fiston, de l'autre une pochette maquillage que je sort rarement (crayon , rouge a levre , lime a ongle et encore un miroir  )

vient ensuite la caverne de alibaba : la poche externe fourre tout :

confetti de carneval,mouchoirs papier,  briquets , le portemonnaie , clopes , clef , morceau dernieres pubs et coupons de remises , une petite agenda du 2000 où j'ecris des numeros mais souvent je ne note pas le nom

et je suis sure que j'oublie de marquer encore pleins des choses  


voila , pas la peine de dire que ce sac il est grand et .......TRES LOURD !!!!!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> - des indications griffonées sur un petit coin d'un grand papier pour retrouver la grande horloge de la gare d'Avignon  :love: (il n'y en a pas eu besoin finalement !)



  Et dire que je l'ai cherchée pendant une quinzaine de minutes cette grande horloge...  Suisse jusqu'au bout des ongles je te dis.  

Mes poches... elles sont la plupart du temps vides, mis à part pour mes clés.


----------



## Luc G (27 Mai 2005)

Robertav en sherpa, je vois ça d'ici !   

Décemment, faut bien que je revide mes poches maintenant que ce fil est remonté à la surface. Vous avez de la chance, aujourd'hui, bien que j'ai un pantalon avec plein de poches, j'ai pas trop de trucs dedans (pas de balade dans les corbières ou de grillade au programme aujourd'hui   ).

Alors, pantalon à gauche (pas de remarques svp   ) : mon portefeuille (sans un radis dedans comme d'habitude, c'est juste pour le permis, mon carnet d'adresses : c'est à dire 3 ou 4 feuilles pliées en 4 depuis si longtemps que les morceaux sont bien détachés, pas toujours évident de retrouver le numéro quand on a le nom et reciproquement vice-versa) ; un truc avec les papiers de la voiture, un truc avec les papiers de l'autre voiture (la flemme de les poser, je trimballe tout des fois) ; la feuille de paye du mois qui traîne dans ladite poche depuis 2-3 jours pliée en quatre (comment ça, je ne suis pas organisé !    )

À droite , le sacro-saint mouchoir (à l'ancienne), les clefs, de la monnaie pour acheter le canard, un crayon à papier rabougri (comme d'habitude)

Dans la chemise (une bonne chemise, c'est une chemise à 2 poches), à gauche CB, carte vitale (pourquoi dans la poche ? pourquoi pas), des billets (une fortune aujourd'hui : 40 ¤, je dois donner 20 ¤ à quelqu'un, en général, je ne touche que les billets de 5 ou 10 ¤   ), une carte avec les caractéristiques de mes lunettes (j'ai du la prendre quand je suis parti en vacances, au cas où je casserai les miennes, ça traîne toujours) ; la carte pour démarrer la voiture ; une minibrochure sur le don du sang (je suis allé le donner ce matin).

À droite la pharmacie  : de l'aspirine et du paracétamol (mal de crâne il y a quelques jours), une bande thermomètre qui date du temps où mon gamin était plus petit, mais ça m'a toujours fasciné, ces trucs qui s'éclairent   Ceci dit, faudrait que j'en range un peu dans le portefeuille ou ça roupile habituellement) ; un appareil photo (argentique, je précise) que je trimballe à peu près tout le temps ; un marque-page sur lequel j'avais marqué les kilomètres et l'essence pendant les vacances histoire de regarder la conso (je vais le faire de ce pas, ou de l'autre alors  ) ; un post-it avec un numéro de téléphone.

Pas de confettis pour une fois   , ni de boîtes de pellicules vide mais avec des insectes dedans fourguée par mon fiston, ni le laguiole (ici, ils comprendraient pas) ; les poches arrière vides (ça mérite une info sur TF1 tellement c'est rare).

En réusmé, si je regarde bien : rien que des trucs de pharmacie, de papiers officiels, de fric, de voiture : je ne me reconnais plus


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Mai 2005)

ouais...

Moi je viens de changer de pantalon, donc je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de re remplir les poches... Mais dès que ca vient, je vous rappelle...


_D'ailleurs, un d'entre tous les messages du thread parlait d'une liste de DVD potentiellement achetable... Et ben ca me fait penser que moi j'ai perdu ma liste de films à regarder dans une poche de chemise... J'ai du perde le papier dans la machine à laver..._


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2005)

Bon, si j'ai bien compris l'esprit de la chose, le centre d'intérêt, ce n'est pas le contenu des poches, mais les petits papiers et leur contenu ? Vi ? Bon, allons y ... Ah, y en à qu'un, la liste de courses d'hier soir. Saloperie de Palm, plus de p'tits papiers dans les poches !


----------



## loudjena (11 Juin 2005)

C'est un rectangle un peu plus petit qu'une carte bancaire, disons du 240gr. Dessus figure une image d'assez mauvaise qualité, la trame est si grossière qu'on dirait presque un mini tableau impressionniste. C'est un paysage : une berge, un arbre, un pont. Historique le pont. Sur l'autre face tout un tas de signes : 2 logos gris, un code barre, 3 mots en capitales, en corps 14 d'une police non identifiée, à empâtement, quelques lignes en corps 5 « ni repris ni échangé », « ouvert tous les jours », 2 graisses différentes, des chiffres, tarif, numéro d'entrée, numéro de caisse, numéro de téléphone, une date. Mémorable cette date-là. Il était resté bien au chaud dans une poche de jean, une de derrière, le rectangle de papier en est ressorti galbé mais intact, pas corné. Ce jour là j'ai découvert le charme de l'audiophones.

  :king:


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

2 tickets de metro usagés
3 tickets de carte bleue ( mais à quoi ça peut bien servir  )
un ticket d'entrée pour l'expo mallet stevens à Beaubourg
un papier argenté et un plastique transparent (restes de l'ouverture d'un paquet de clopes)
de la menue monnaie 
un ticket de parking (tiens, il manque un angle )
une boulette de papier ayant sans doute renfermé des informations importantes et (j'espère) éphémères.
un coton tige (  )

c'est tout pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

la, maintenant, rien du tout : Je viens de mettre un jean propre


----------



## stephane6646 (11 Juin 2005)

là mes clefs et mon portable...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (11 Juin 2005)

poche arriere droite de mon levis 501 anti forme : une petite boite d'allumette au phosphore .. pour faire comme lucky luck (mais je fume pas (pour éclairer les clopes des filles...)

poche arriere gauche : un bout de scotch collé .. un carte de visite de mon banquier (froissé), ma carte bleu visa premier (niak) un post it avec les numero du service commercial de wanadoo... ma liste de course raturé d'il y a deux semaine .. et des bout de papier qui était deja passé dans la machine a lavé donc sous forme de bouloche en décomposition .. 

poche avant droite, de la petite monnaie et un billet de vingt (pas a moi le billet)

poche avant gauche : clé caisse et portable .. et clé appart avec un porte clé en nounours qui sort de ma poche et qui pend .. ca fait chou ..

vous l'aurez remarquez, je suis *gaucher *


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juin 2005)

Bon ben le sac à main, on se le fait    

alors...

- Une petite bourse kitsch Skunk Funk (avec toutes mes cartes de fidélité et ma monaie...)
- Un porte-feuille Sequoia
- Un paquet de mouchoirs bleus avec des prints kitsch représentant des motifs hindous de la marque Sniff® (lol)
- Un petit carnet pense-bête
- Ma carte d'accès au boulot
- Des chewing-gums Sport Life importés du Japon à la cannelle
- Une boite de Nurofens pour les durs lendemains de veille
- Ma bombe de Ventoline
- Un mascara noir
- Un tube de gloss à lèvres
- Un bic noir
- Du beurre de cacao
- Un vieux ticket de train
- Un briquet de secours (jamais là quand il faut  )
- Un soin pour les lèvres
- Mes clefs
- Mon téléphone
- L'iPod...

Ben, ça en fait des trucs   surtout pour un si petit sac :rateau:


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

jean :

-mes clés
-de la monnaies 
-une vielle photo 
-des bouts de papiers étant passer 3 ou 4 fois a la machine

blousons :

-mon téléphone
-l'ipod 
-un APN compact
-mon porte feuille remplit de bon de la poste :rateau:

le sac :

-un APN
-4 mangas acheter vendredi dernier a la flaque :love:
-un tube d'aspirine UPSA 1000 Mg
-2 casques d'ipod


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2005)

Alors c'est parti !


Jean
Poche avant gauche
Un téléphone
Une montre
Un mouchoir en papier kleenex que j'ai utilisé en désespoir de cause hier pour expliquer aux eventuelles voitures que j'aurai pu gêne que j'étais à l'atelier de lutherie et que s'ils voulaient que je déplace ma voiture, il pouvaient me joindre sur mon portable. Et puis j'était très content de l'avoir ce matin quand j'ai saigné du nez dans le metro.

Poche arrière gauche

Rien

Poche arrière droite

Rien non plus, je ne mets pas grand chose dans les poches de derrières...

Poche avant droite
Un réveil exceptionnel que peu d'entre vous ont la chance de connaitre
La clé de ma maison et celle de ma chambre de quand j'étais à la cité U
Un papier de barre céréalière au chocolat : Dangerously better...
La petite poche à sous
Deux pièces de 20 centimes
Une pièce de 50 centimes
Une pièce de 2 euros



Blouson
Poche gauche basse 1

Rien

Poche gauche basse 2

Rien non plus

Poche avant gauche haute
Un tube d'efferalgan Odis ® ne contenant plus que deux comprimés
Trois pièces de 1 centime
Une pièce de 2 centimes
Deux pièces de 5 centimes
Une pièce de 10 centimes

Poche droite haute
Une boîte de coalgan pleine
Un ticket de caisse auchan Cergy
Un ticket de caisse McDonald's Cergy... _(Il a bien fallu que je sois obligé d'aller au McDo pour y aller...)_

Poche droite basse 2
Un étuit à lunettes
Les verres de mes anciennes lunettes
Le mouchoir à lunettes


Poche droite basse 1
Un papier de bonbon campanile

Poche intérieure
Un portefeuille _(Vous voulez le détail du contenu ?)_

Doublure
Un ticket de métro usagé
Un justificatif de passage à la cantine du lycée
Un fragment de feuille avec le code du parking du lycée marqué par mon papa
Un autre papier de bonbon campanile
Trois bonbons campanile rouges, trois verts et deux jaunes
Un siflet de langue de belle mère sans le déroulant _(POUET !)_




Et voilà...
C'était aussi pour m'amuser avec les listes...


----------

